# looking for a game near St. Louis, Alton IL area



## draco76 (Nov 19, 2004)

any game's going on around Alton, IL ?
email draco76@charter.net

I don't really DM(I have't played in a few years)  I have tons of modules that can be used, pretty much anything you could ever want to run.  I also buy/collect D@D AD@D ext.


----------



## nix4 (Nov 22, 2004)

*IL area gaming groups*

I know of two groups near the north border to wisconsin...Gurnee, IL and Zion,IL pretty far from you...


----------



## draco76 (Dec 15, 2004)

ya that a wee bit far, need something with an hour or less drive


----------



## Paradise/deleted (Dec 20, 2004)

well ... the best i can do is imperial, mo. which is right at an hour away from you.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Dec 20, 2004)

You might want to try this thread over at RPGnow:

http://rpg.net/showthread.php?t=140818 

I might be interested in getting a game together in St. Louis, but I honestly don't know how much longer I'm going to be around town. So it's kind of up in the air at the moment.


----------

